

Microsoft Finally Saw Where The Developers are Going - nathanpc
http://www.dreamintech.net/2012/04/microsoft-finally-saw-where-the-developers-are-going/

======
dirkdk
Javascript is also supported as a language to develop native apps by
communicating with WinRT, the new runtime.

~~~
nathanpc
I know, but Microsoft needs more developers on the mobile side, which is
laking of applications, than on the desktop side.

~~~
dirkdk
sure it does, so what is your point? Native apps still rule mobile, so MS
makes a smart move by allowing javascript in native apps. This way they lower
the barrier for web developers to start with native development.

And yes I would also at the same time try to get more love on mobile web
sites, so great that they released a Metro theme for jQuery Mobile

